# 11w UV Light for $27 postpaid.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder if this is deal or just a rip-off.

11W UV Light Sterilizer Aquarium Fish Pond Tank Lamp on eBay.ca (item 360347380912 end time 26-May-11 03:00:49 EDT)


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Well,the Seller just started selling these the Beginning of April,I'd wait for feedbacks to start coming in from the 24 sold,the shipping time looks very long. I checked the negs. and this item hasn't been mentioned yet. Personally I'd wait for feedbacks from Buyers to see what their reactions may be. I think that would be Your best/safe bet.


----------



## Zeron (Apr 23, 2010)

I have one of those - works well, just be careful with the seals, they fail easily when you tighten the top. On mine, the inner seal got twisted as I closed it causing water to contact the bulb - which died a few days after. With new seals, it has been fine for a few months.

The brand of the item is JEBO, you can find parts fro it on many sites, including JEBO Aquarium Parts, Aquarium Pet Fish Supplies, Tank Accessories


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Takes 220-240 Volts according to the ad. Fine for Asia, but not so great for Canada.


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

I just placed an order, will post again when I receive it. I bought Ebay stuffs from HK before, i estimated it will take at least 4 weeks.....no worry, when it arrives, it's time to kill the algea!

communicated with seller several times since it gonna be my first UV Sterilizer, very prompt reply with good explanations, happy with the customer service and decided to buy


----------

